# New skin



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Curious, has anyone ever used "new skin" on the backs of the dogs ears after the blackflies have eaten the hide off. put some on Titans ears after I clipped him today. Will it keep the blackflies off since it does have an antiseptic in it or will they eat through that also?

I tried it recently on myself for the first time and the first thing I thought of was the dogs ears.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Curious, has anyone ever used "new skin" on the backs of the dogs ears after the blackflies have eaten the hide off. put some on Titans ears after I clipped him today. Will it keep the blackflies off since it does have an antiseptic in it or will they eat through that also?
> 
> I tried it recently on myself for the first time and the first thing I thought of was the dogs ears.


Don nu-stock nothing comes close. http://www.nustock.com/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks good Brian but it isn't "new skin. Looks like a cream. My problem isn't the healing, they would heal fine if I could stop the flies. Can't use most products because there are multiple dogs in every yard that lick everything off as fast as I can put it on them. I sprayed both Titan's ears and will know soon enough if the flies eat through it. Just wondering if anyone has tried it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Looks good Brian but it isn't "new skin. Looks like a cream. My problem isn't the healing, they would heal fine if I could stop the flies. Can't use most products because there are multiple dogs in every yard that lick everything off as fast as I can put it on them. I sprayed both Titan's ears and will know soon enough if the flies eat through it. Just wondering if anyone has tried it.


Have you tried blue cote? I have used new skin, but not for flies, don't know...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I think "Swat" has bittering agent in it now so they might not lick it off.


----------

